# Early Wards Hawthorne 2speed ND original paint



## fatbike (May 23, 2021)

Picked this up yesterday at a farm house in the middle of Washington. It was a bicycle that belonged the gentleman’s father, the father use to ride the bike to school from the farm. It’s not a perfect bike, but amazed with how complete it is and not rusty. Lots of dust and some bird poop. I hosed it down gave it a light wipe down to start off with. 

I haven’t dated it, assuming it’s probably 39-41 ish.


----------



## bikerbluz (May 23, 2021)

Neat bike, really diggin that orange paint! Different  setup on that front brake? Wonder how that hole happened in the handlebars? Those Hawthorne lightweights seem to be fairly rare, and yours is in such great condition! Congrats on your score!!


----------



## fatbike (May 23, 2021)

bikerbluz said:


> Neat bike, really diggin that orange paint! Different  setup on that front brake? Wonder how that hole happened in the handlebars? Those Hawthorne lightweights seem to be fairly rare, and yours is in such great condition! Congrats on your score!!



The holes in bars, thought at first it was cable routing, then thought probably had a crossbar, identical mirroring wholes. Orange is a terrific color.


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2021)

Nice find


----------



## bikerbluz (May 23, 2021)

Didn’t see the second hole, bet you are right about the crossbar. One of the fun things, I think, about our hobby, is playing history detective and following clues to figure things out. Orange is especially cool at that time period because you see it so infrequently, I believe. Really pops too!


----------



## fatbike (May 23, 2021)

bikerbluz said:


> Didn’t see the second hole, bet you are right about the crossbar. One of the fun things, I think, about our hobby, is playing history detective and following clues to figure things out. Orange is especially cool at that time period because you see it so infrequently, I believe. Really pops too!



Agree.


----------



## Oilit (May 26, 2021)

Do you know who made it and the year? I'm guessing CWC built it, but that's mostly because CWC built a lot of Hawthornes. @99 bikes has a nice example of a CWC lightweight Hawthorne here, probably similar age range to yours:








						Hawthorne Lite Wate | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

Hello. Just excited to share a really interesting and original Wards "Lite Wate" bike I recently acquired. This is a CWC made bike.  Overall the bike is in amazing original condition, though I think it originally had a 2sp ND rear hub, different grips, and the saddle is just there until I find a...




					thecabe.com
				



Does your bike not have any rear axle stop screws? I don't think I've seen one like that before. And are there any markings on the rims?
Cool bike in any case, and the condition makes it a thing of beauty!


----------



## fatbike (May 26, 2021)

Oilit said:


> Do you know who made it and the year? I'm guessing CWC built it, but that's mostly because CWC built a lot of Hawthornes. @99 bikes has a nice example of a CWC lightweight Hawthorne here, probably similar age range to yours:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven’t clarified the year, makes sense with CWC possible maker. It does not have screws, axle stops. I think so, it is. Unfortunately I needed to rob the 2 speed for my Dayton lightweight. And someone just bought the front brake. So now I’m interested in moving the rest.


----------



## PatrickZ (May 31, 2021)

The lack of wheel adjusters reminds me of this one that is Synder/Rollfast built: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1941-wards-hawthorne-litewate.190149/

Did you ever decide what to do with the bike? Your Dayton is great, but I'm sure it was a difficult decision knowing that this one for sure had the 2 speed wheel as original equipment (too bad about the front fender being cut off though). You could always switch them back later if you kept it (the rationale I use for having way too many bikes!).


----------



## HARPO (Jun 1, 2021)

Given the overall condition of the bike, the seat condition is amazing. Nice find!!


----------

